
Triton: Cloud management platform with first class support for containers - based2
https://github.com/joyent/triton
======
vaultcool
Is there an overview of what sets Triton apart from other PaaS (which this
seems to be)? It's really hard to keep up just with what happens at
Kubernetes, but it feels like there are "Cloud Application Server" (quotes
intentionally) popping up everywhere and it feels like everyone is as complex
as the other.

~~~
SamWhited
Aside from performance: I find the role based access controls _far_ easier to
use than, eg. GCP (which likes to claim I don't have access to things even
when I'm using an admin account). The firewall is also really easy to use and
configure (via the web UI or by defining a simple rule language and setting it
up via, eg. Terraform).

My favorite thing hands down is how they handle and use machine metadata
though; tags you define in the web UI (or via your infrastructure provisioning
mechanism) get shoved onto the machine by zoneinit and then can be used on the
machine for configuration, or can show up in the web UI after provisioning
(eg. the postgres image uses this to render a "show credentials" button). The
service names and what not also can automatically be shoved in DNS (for a
simple form of service discovery, although you'll need to implement some form
of authentication on top of that since DNS isn't secured), or certain images
will automatically trust any public keys you define on your Triton account (I
think the SmartOS base-64 image does this, as well as the Debian 9 image).

Unfortunately the documentation for all this is terrible.

 __EDIT: __I left out the other major benefit over some other providers: I can
run anything I want, not just supported images. Even if it 's something that
doesn't fit in an lx zone, they ported KVM over so you can always run, eg.
netbsd or whatever in a more traditional virtualized environment. This is
great for when you have a few legacy machines left over that aren't using
SmartOS or one of their lx- Linux images.

